

The sad state of engineering or "Jobs ranked 3rd in Engineering Heroes list" - rbanffy
http://www.macworld.co.uk/education/news/index.cfm?newsid=3278554

======
rbanffy
Even worse, Bill Gates is #5... Go figure.

